# Think before you make an image.



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCQDEX7jAuohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCQDEX7jAuo

I felt like sharing this with FAF, since you're all so super. It's a furry pride vid that, uh, how can I say, is a slap to the face to the Blacks who had to deal with the Klan. Skip to 2:16.


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 24, 2009)

Um... I have nothing to say about this. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to beat my head into the wall until I give myself a concussion and amnesia, so I'll forget ever having seen that video.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 24, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Um... I have nothing to say about this. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to beat my head into the wall until I give myself a concussion and amnesia, so I'll forget ever having seen that video.


 
It's a very ridiculous video with a very ridiculous message. It downplays the seriousness of the Jim Crow era, especially down south.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 24, 2009)

Furries making videos about accepting furries.


Lol indeed.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 25, 2009)

I loled at that video. Nice song though... Nice song indeed.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 25, 2009)

kinda boring

lots of pride and furry hate bawwing though, I still lol'ed

This one is funny as well, don't know if it was posted here yet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dqTUcM3thc

Looks like a troll account though; look at the other videos in the album.  (the weeaboo one is funny as well, so kawaii)


----------



## pheonix (Nov 25, 2009)

1. If you're proud of something that's not an achievement then you're an idiot.

2. That pic made me laugh so hard it hurt. What a slap in the face.

3. That music is gay in a bad way.

4. What a way to make us look worse for having an interest/hobby.

5. *shakes head*

6. There is no 6.

7. What where we talking about?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2009)

what the fark is _Encouragement of invasion?_


----------



## Aurali (Nov 25, 2009)

I lol'd. Once again I feel sick being associated with this fandom


Load_Blown said:


> what the fark is _Encouragement of invasion?_



starting raids is against the rules, yeah, I know most of you don't know the rules, hey. did you know saying racial slurs is against the rules? I bet you didn't.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay listen here:

FURRY "PRIDE" is not cool. It makes people think you push your lifestyle and flaunt it. and hell people don like it when people flaunt shit thats wierd to them. PLUS FURSACUTION IS A LAME CONCEPT. Most people do not know you exist and msot people who do don't care. on top of that people who scream "fursicution" (I hate that term) are just drama whores.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> starting raids is against the rules, yeah, I know most of you don't know the rules, hey. did you know saying racial slurs is against the rules? I bet you didn't.



What a waste


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I hate these videos with song sand pictures.

But it's a furry pride one, which irks me even more. RAEG.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay listen here:
> 
> FURRY "PRIDE" is not cool. It makes people think you push your lifestyle and flaunt it. and hell people don like it when people flaunt shit thats wierd to them. PLUS FURSACUTION IS A LAME CONCEPT. Most people do not know you exist and msot people who do don't care. on top of that people who scream "fursicution" (I hate that term) are just drama whores.


 

You know, I realize now why I see no lifestylers on here. Lawl. Cool 1000.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Cool 1000.


Woop dee do, 1,000 posts. :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Woop dee do, 1,000 posts. :V


 
Woot? Woot?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Woot? Woot?



I was probably as excited as you where when I thought it meant something so I'll give you a single woot.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## paxil rose (Nov 27, 2009)

I threw a ball today.

I'm going to make a slideshow about it.






Because God dammit, I'm fucking proud of that, and if you aren't down with that, you may as well be lynching Negroes you ignorant hater!


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow.  That's embarassing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You know, I realize now why I see no lifestylers on here. Lawl. Cool 1000.


 If you make it into a lifestyle go ahead, but pushing your way of life (no matter what it is) to others is annoying.


----------



## Sharpguard (Dec 9, 2009)

He just raped the Gay Rights movement, the Civil Rights movement, The song, and some of the good art that doesnt rape itself and our eyes just wth some "furry pride" promotional art and slapping it all together.

This guy is now officialy the god of furfail, way to go. And yes, I just had to make a new word for this one.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

DONT YOU KNOW GUYS ITS TRUE THEYLL BE HANGING US DRESSED AS VETS NEXT

FURSECUTIONNNNN DDDDD;


----------

